# Duyuru > Kültür >  'Kalkınma'nın ilk şartı 'Para' mıdır?

## bozok

"Parasız kalkınma olmaz" diyenlere cevap!  

*Mehmet KARAGüL 
Yeniçağ Gazetesi
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 30/09/2007 



Gerek millet, gerekse devlet hayatımızda bazen hiç farkında olmadığımız öyle yanılgılar vardır ki bunları sorgulamak hiç kimsenin aklının ucundan bile geçmez. 

Parağnın devlet ve millet hayatındaki yeri ve önemi de bunlardan birisidir.


Emek, sermaye, doğal kaynaklar ve müteşebbis; dört temel üretim faktörü olarak iktisat giriş dersinde öğrencilere ilk anlatılan konudur. Ancak bizim hayatımızda bunların içinde en belirleyici olan şüphesiz fiziki imkanlar ve paradan oluşan sermayedir. Bu sebeple olacak ki toplumsal hayatımızda tek değer para ve onun satın alabildikleri  olmuştur.

Teoride dört olarak belirlenen üretim faktörlerini; insan ve doğal kaynaklar şeklinde ikiye indirgemek mümkündür. üünkü emek ve müteşebbis asli olarak insan kaynaklıdır. Sermaye ise insanın, doğal kaynağı işlemesiyle ortaya çıkan ve tasarruf edilerek geçmişten bu güne aktarılan ekonomik bir değerdir.

Bu çıkarımlara göre, bir ülkenin kalkınmasında rol alan temel üretim faktörlerini; doğal kaynak ve insan şeklinde ikiye indirebiliriz. ülkemizde her ikisi de yeterince olduğuna göre  bizler, kalkınma programlarımızı neden asli unsur olan kendi imkanlarımıza göre değil de IMF ve Dünya Bankasığnın vermeyi vaat ettiği kredilere göre yapıyoruz? Sorusu akıllara gelmektedir.


Ancak temel üretim faktörü olan insanın, sahip olduğu doğal kaynakları verimli bir şekilde işleyebilmesi için iki ayrı meziyete haiz olması şarttır. 

Bunlardan ilki bilgi ve tecrübe düzeyini gösteren beşeri sermaye birikimi, diğer de ilgili toplumdaki insanların bir birleriyle güvene dayalı, yeterli ölçüde ilişki kurabilmelerini yansıtan sosyal sermaye seviyesidir.


Dolayısıyla açıkça görülmektedir ki bir toplumun kalkınmasında asıl ihtiyaç duyulan faktörler; parasal sermaye değil, insan unsurunu ön plana çıkaran, beşeri ve sosyal sermayedir.

Ancak ülkemizde bir yandan nitelik olarak bozulan eğitim  sebebiyle beşeri sermaye düzeyi düşmekte, diğer yandan da toplum; laik, anti-laik; türbanlı, türbansız; Türk, Kürt; Alevi, Sünni gibi yersiz tartışmalarla bir birine düşürülerek, sosyal sermaye birikimi zayıflatılmaktadır.

Görüldüğü üzere, ekonomik kalkınmanın asli unsuru olan kaliteli insan  ve topluma ulaşma yönünde bir şeyler yapma yerine, aksi politikalar üretmekteki başarımızı ortaya koymaktan çekinmiyoruz! Bütün bunlar yetmiyormuş gibi bir de ekonomik kalkınma ve istikrar için ihtiyacımız olan tek faktör paradır anlayışına dayalı borçlanma politikalarıyla, ülkenin ve milletin geleceği ipotek altına alınmaktadır.

Evet, sahip olduğumuz ve ekonomik kalkınmanın asli unsuru olan insana ve doğal kaynaklara bağlı bir kalkınma programı yerine, yeterince edinemediğimiz mali sermayeye dayalı kalkınma programı uygulamanın hiçbir izahı bulunmamaktadır. Dolayısıyla, bizler ğönce para yerine, önce İNSANIMIZğ demek zorundayız. üünkü para bir kalkınma aracı değil, belki kalkınmada bir kıvılcım ya da maya görevi üstlenebilir. Asıl olan, güvene dayalı ilişkilerin hakim olduğu eğitilmiş bir toplumun, sahip olduğu kaynakları kendi menfaati doğrultusunda işler hale gelmesidir.

*

----------

